# Aristocraft demonstrates Customer Service



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Simply put:

I order up the special of the summer... order a Critter and Caboose and get a bonus track cleaner via the bonus order direct on Aristocraft. 


I do my thing.... no response. 


Chase it down and Nate responds with an apology and yes Nate/Scott will send the unit out. 

The wrong unit arrives and the freight charges are off as I live in Canada. 

I go back and Scott gets involved in more detail. 


Gentle prods and I get my track cleaner, freight prepaid and an email with an apology. 

The product is good and based on this experience I am confident that Aristo backs up their product. As I mentioned to Scott, my first live steamer will be Aristo. Why? I think that a key thing in this train business is product support. It has value. 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick. 

Please stop crying and being so depressed. And please give me the source of your smilies.... 

Merry Christmas to you and your family. 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

but should you have HAD to call twice over such a simple order? They shoulda thrown in a boxcar to make up for the aggrevation. 

An email apology? As my Gram likes to say " 'Sorry' don't feed the bulldog"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo used to have a super reputation for C/S. 

Now sometimes it takes a while to get it right, but in my experience, they will eventually take care of it, and they do issue a number of call tags which very few manufacturers will do. Also, if Lewis or Scott gets involved, it will get done. 

I think those actions are definitely to their credit. 

But the other side is what is disturbing. There are many examples of locomotives being sent back several times and not getting repaired. I do not think that they completely understand their product, nor test the repairs enough. There's several people who have had their mallets back 3 and 4 times and never were fixed right. (and as I speak, I have about 40 locos, and the only ones not running are 4 Aristo locos, a Pacific, a Mallet and a Mikado all with slipped drivers and/or pickup problems, and an RS-3 that has one truck that just will not keep running right). 

So, to me, customer service is part attitude (their's is great), follow through (sometimes good, but sometimes bad), and final results (there are locos that just NEVER get fixed). 

Regards, Greg 

(p.s. wait for the upcoming GP40 meltdown)


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still waiting for a call back from Navin from months ago, don't need him now, with friends like Greg E. and Noel and J.C. and others! But just my two cents about Aristocrap! I purchased a new in the box dash 9 months ago and just now took it out of the box to put in sound and control! After installing everything and entering into throttle, NO lights on the front under the cab windows headlight per say! So I start tracing wiring and need to get the front cab off to look at the front circuit lighting board!! god only knows I've burnt enuff of them up so I know kinda now what to look for. First of all the little chinaman that screwed the body onto the frame musta used a elephant wrench to tighten down the screws! I'm a big guy with powerful wrists and hands, (no comments please) so I know I can pretty much get a screw out only ran into 2 in my life that I couldn't!! See I even remember em! Couldn't get 3 of em loose so had to drill out, which didn't make me happy or the floor of the engine. Got em out, and walla once the cab removed from the frame there are wires that haven't even been soldered to the circuit board. Now here is where Greg and Noel are laughing and saying "please lord don't let him have to solder anything" but I did and much to they're amazement did a really good job not burning anything and got er back together and everything works splendidly now!! Practice makes perfect i guess! Greg and Noel have noticed I haven't even callled em. So yikes everything in Trainworld here is good! "But Aristocrap needs to have a little better quality control along with the customer service thingy too! Just my 3 cents in here folks! The Regal 

ok NICK time for you to chime in!!


----------

